# Jonathan Got A+ Certified!



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations to *Jonathan King* for getting certified!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Devin, it's appreciated.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Jonathan!! Does this mean you are "certifiable"??.....:laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Doesn't he have to be - to work here? :grin:

Congrats and well done!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you guys!


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe some stupid questions and hopefully not out of line, 

Do you guys get paid to do this ?
If I want to get certified what certification do i get first to make myself more valuable on the market as a systems administrator

I have been a network adminstrator on windows nt for a big datacenter company 7 years ago. Now i work as a field engineer (wanted away from the desk but now i want to go back lol)

Greetings

P.S. congrats on your certification Jonathan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done, I remember when I got my A+.

Well done again for beating the deadline too. For those of you who dont know after December 31st Gaining the A+ , N+ and security+ will only be valid for 3 years after which you have to recertify if you wish to remain certified in that area, however you only have to recetify your highest cert.

So for example if you get the A+ and N+ after Dec 31st and it gets to the three year expiry you only have to redo the N+ to remain A+ and N+ certified.

I think its a bad move on compTIAs part since after compTIA certs most people move onto MS certs and forget about compTIA.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well done Jonathan congrats on the certificationray:ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

WTG....Jonathan!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

evildead789 said:


> Maybe some stupid questions and hopefully not out of line,
> 
> Do you guys get paid to do this ?
> If I want to get certified what certification do i get first to make myself more valuable on the market as a systems administrator
> ...


Thank you all!

No, we are all volunteers here. We do this because we like to.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I cringe at having to get A+ but it seems that just about all the IT fields here for job application require A+ at least, I'm hoping to avoid it but still, I suppose it will help anyway.

*Congrats Jonathan!*


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

A+ what do i need to learn for that


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

A+ is the "basics" of computers, but at the same time not so much. You need to know all hardware essentials (ex. RAM types and speeds) as well as software essentials (ex. various commands in Windows). More info here: http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/a.aspx


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd like to publicly thank Devin for giving me advice about the exams. Without it, I probably would have been burned on the RAM section!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Jonathan_King said:


> I'd like to publicly thank Devin for giving me advice about the exams. Without it, I probably would have been burned on the RAM section!


It's the most tedious information on the exam! :laugh:

I'm glad I could provide some assistance my friend. Anytime.


----------



## Take Notes (Mar 4, 2010)

By A+ do you mean Cisco's A+ Certified for computing?

I have a Cisco A+ Certificate for building/diagnosing/repairing computers. Have had it since grade 11. Is this what you mean? I'm just curious. In any case, congrats to you Jonathan for becoming certified!


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

oh i see, i studied msce once. This is not the same then (i would not want to got through that again lol). Do you need this kind of a+ certification in the usa then? Can i get this when i am europe?
Are there books you need to study that contain all the study material to pass the exam?

Sorry for all the questions

Greetings


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Jonathan !!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Take Notes said:


> By A+ do you mean Cisco's A+ Certified for computing?
> 
> I have a Cisco A+ Certificate for building/diagnosing/repairing computers. Have had it since grade 11. Is this what you mean? I'm just curious. In any case, congrats to you Jonathan for becoming certified!


Yep, that's the same one.



evildead789 said:


> oh i see, i studied msce once. This is not the same then (i would not want to got through that again lol). Do you need this kind of a+ certification in the usa then? Can i get this when i am europe?
> Are there books you need to study that contain all the study material to pass the exam?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions
> ...


No worries about the questions; we are all here to help however we can.

A+ is a basic hardware, Windows, and tech-client interaction exam. It won't get you a job working for Google, but it can be used as a prerequisite for other exams and perhaps a job at the local computer shop. It's not the same as MCSE; they are two separate exams.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Take Notes said:


> By A+ do you mean Cisco's A+ Certified for computing?
> 
> I have a Cisco A+ Certificate for building/diagnosing/repairing computers. Have had it since grade 11. Is this what you mean? I'm just curious. In any case, congrats to you Jonathan for becoming certified!


Cisco and CompTIA's A+ are different exams. They're based on the same topics though. I got mine in the 11th grade as well.

*evildead789*: I know it's offered internationally and do believe it's offered in Europe as well, but you'll have to look it up to be sure. 

Devin


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

thx for the replies. I have a lot of work experience but there is no doubt about your knowledge when your certified. Is this costly? (we are all cheapskates here in europe lol)


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

evildead789 said:


> thx for the replies. I have a lot of work experience but there is no doubt about your knowledge when your certified. Is this costly? (we are all cheapskates here in europe lol)


The exams are relatively expensive - they run for about $180 (USD) each here if my memory serves me correctly, not sure if the pricing would be cheaper there. There are various promotional deals around though.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations JK!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Johnathan well done 
@evildead 789 yes you can get A+ in europe


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Jonathan!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks you everyone!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

All compTIA certs are recognised in the UK and Europe however they are not as well known as MS certs.

But if you are looking to start a career in IT and be certified in it then you should definetly start with compTIA certs such as the A+ and Network+ before going onto Microsofts MCDST.

The A+ in the UK costs £114 per exam + VAT however you can buy discount vouchers from www.gracetechsolutions.com (just make sure you buy the international vouchers for UK & Europe as the others are for Canada and the US). These vouchers when I took my A+ were £107 each with no VAT to pay.

The network+ however is £169 but with no VAT to pay.


----------



## evildead789 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a little costly,
I think i will try to use my work experience (i'm in need of a new job) to go jobhunting. 
I do got 6years of experience in two different (and big companies) as system administrator for one company and field engineer in the other. I did forget a lot about big networks and server administration though. We'll see...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would say do them anyway.

Think of it this way experience + qualifications + certifications makes you more appealing to employers over anyone who has anything less than that.

The only thing that can get in your way is being to over certified or qualified for your experience level. i.e someone who has not managed and supporting a 250+ multi user multi server environment should not go for the MCSE but if you have then go for it.

Having the A+ and Network+ count towards the elective for the MCSA and in turn the MCSE so having them can be beenficial from getting further certs and employment.


----------



## traci903 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations Jonathon!!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Traci.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats :wave:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Jonathon :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Another milestone eh? Congrats!


----------

